# Baby Cottonmouth (January 6, 2020)



## Silver Britches (Jan 6, 2020)

Walking through the woods today on my way to hunt, and came very close to stepping on this little joker. I was just about to take the next step, when I noticed him laying there. I would have stepped right on him. Very thankful that didn't happen!  They blend in so well.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 6, 2020)

TODAY!
Flipflop day?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 6, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> TODAY!
> Flipflop day?


Flip flops are for sissies. I was barefooted.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Walking through the woods today on my way to hunt, and came very close to stepping on this little joker. I was just about to take the next step, when I noticed him laying there. I would have stepped right on him. Very thankful that didn't happen!  They blend in so well.
> 
> View attachment 998071
> 
> View attachment 998072




Purty little rascal.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks, y'all.

Here's a short video of the encounter. Yeah, I was breathing hard. Heavy climber on my back, plus what seemed like a 100 mile walk, had me worn out! And yes, I was looking for him when I came back by later that night. 

To view full screen, click the little icon on the video. You will be able to see him better at full screen.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 7, 2020)

Purty cool


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 7, 2020)

How big and long was sheez?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> How big and long was sheez?


About a foot long.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 7, 2020)

Cute little fella, in full invisible mode.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 7, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> About a foot long.


I’d hope to catch that one!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2020)

Those little snakes can be harder to hold and handle than a grown one. Some of my closest to getting bitten encounters was by a small snake. In particular, a pygmy rattler.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 7, 2020)

Cute little feller. Still got his yaller tail.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 7, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Those little snakes can be harder to hold and handle than a grown one. Some of my closest to getting bitten encounters was by a small snake. In particular, a pygmy rattler.


I never said I was gonna hold it ever. Just raise it.
I had a pygmy for a little while.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Yuck


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 7, 2020)

I'd be worried about where all his brothers, sisters and momma was.


----------



## Resica (Jan 8, 2020)

Did you pick it up?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2020)

Resica said:


> Did you pick it up?


Not only did I pick him up, I spent about 10 minutes petting and cuddling with him. Once I had enough, I kissed him on his little head and turned him back lose. 

Heck no I didn't pick him up! Didn't want to risk losing a fanger!


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 8, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Walking through the woods today on my way to hunt, and came very close to stepping on this little joker. I was just about to take the next step, when I noticed him laying there. I would have stepped right on him. Very thankful that didn't happen!  They blend in so well.
> 
> View attachment 998071
> 
> View attachment 998072


What county?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2020)

Howard Roark said:


> What county?


Glynn on that day. I see them frequently in the other surrounding counties I hunt. They are all over the place around here.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 9, 2020)

Wow!  He blends right in for sure!  Glad you saw him!


----------



## Resica (Jan 10, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Not only did I pick him up, I spent about 10 minutes petting and cuddling with him. Once I had enough, I kissed him on his little head and turned him back lose.
> 
> Heck no I didn't pick him up! Didn't want to risk losing a fanger!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 17, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Cute little feller. Still got his yaller tail.



Just about gone though. Usually they are bright lime color. Good eye.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Not only did I pick him up, I spent about 10 minutes petting and cuddling with him. Once I had enough, I kissed him on his little head and turned him back lose.
> 
> Heck no I didn't pick him up! Didn't want to risk losing a fanger!




Didja name 'em George ???


----------



## GAJoe (Jan 19, 2020)

Nice pic's and video! Thanks for sharing.
I wore rubber boots for years while hunting. When I started taking pictures around the flood control lake and beaver pond, steppin' places that I can't see the ground constantly, I went to snake boots.  I got some that fit good so not to cause foot problems. They were a bit stiff at first; had to put a boot jack on my step outside to get 'em off before goin' in. I love 'em now and wont be without a pair.



I add a pair of snake leggin's for South GA where the big boy's crawl.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 19, 2020)

I had to look at the 2nd picture in the OP for a while before I could see it. Talk about good camo.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 20, 2020)

GAJoe said:


> Nice pic's and video! Thanks for sharing.
> I wore rubber boots for years while hunting. When I started taking pictures around the flood control lake and beaver pond, steppin' places that I can't see the ground constantly, I went to snake boots.  I got some that fit good so not to cause foot problems. They were a bit stiff at first; had to put a boot jack on my step outside to get 'em off before goin' in. I love 'em now and wont be without a pair.
> 
> View attachment 999336
> ...



Thank you, and you're welcome. 

I wore only knee high rubber boots, or a pair of Lacrosse Big Chief hip waders for years. Grew up hunting, and still hunt the river swamps of southeastern Georgia, and need boots that are waterproof. I didn't own a pair of snake boots until 2005. I did wear snake chaps, but those do not protect your feet.

By the way, what Lacrosse snake boots are those? Before I bought the ones I have now, I bought a pair of rubber Lacrosse snake boots, but had to immediately return them due to a defect with one of the boots. I ended up buying a pair of Irish Setter Vaprtrek Snake boots a year ago, and only worn them a few times since I've had them. They are very comfortable, but from what I hear, they're not truly waterproof, as claimed. Never been through water with them, yet. So I don't know for sure. Mine lace up and are easy to put on and take off. Also, those plastic grocery bags we all accumulate are great to put over your feet before putting on tight boots. Your feet will slide right in and out with one of those bags over your feet. No kidding. I've been doing this for years and it works great. Simply put a bag over your foot and mash the air out of it, and lightly tie the bag handles above the top of your foot. This will keep the bag from coming off. Your feet already get hot as it is, so the bags aren't gonna make much difference. Plus, you'll probably have small holes tear into the bags when wearing them. Try it next time, you'll see.



georgia_home said:


> I had to look at the 2nd picture in the OP for a while before I could see it. Talk about good camo.



Yes, they do blend in very well. I still get an adrenaline rush every time I walk up on one, especially the big ones. No matter how many I've seen, they still give me the creeps! And I dang sure ain't going to pick one up!


----------



## believer (Jan 24, 2020)

I get my share of those guys every year. I live on a 28 lake and they will definitely give you some unexpected excitement.


----------

